# Look what I found...



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

I responded to an ad on Craig's list about wood for sale this weekend and I came home with this. It is a great old tool chest filled with goodies. I haven't had time to go through everything but inside I found a Type 3 (I think) Stanley Bedrock 608, Stanley No. 10, No. 5, No. 71 Router Plane, No. 151 Spoke shave, and a defiance smoothing plane. Everything has the Stanley logo from 1909-1912. It also had a couple of saws, about a dozen chisels, and a scraper made by C. Atkins & Co. I paid $100 for everything and spent the weekend cleaning them up. I'm excited to have my first Bedrock and router plane.

I bought my first Stanley No. 4 and posted about it 4 months ago. I'm at 20+ now and the addiction is only getting worse! At what point do I seek professional help??


















The Bedrock as I found it. Everything in the chest was a little on the rough side, not too bad though.










This is the bedrock after a little TLC. I had to fix a break in the tote and clean up a lot of rust.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

At the worst Mike you get a resounding "YOU SUCK"..wowswers nice haul guy.
A roundy top type 1 608 AND a #10 alone make it more than worth while..so….what wood did you get ;-)
(Don't know about anyone else but that's always been "the tool chest of my dreams" type of find.)


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Racerglen! I didn't actually get any wood. What he had wasn't impressive and I only had $100 on me, it wasn't worth a trip to the bank. I'm not sure if the guy was just telling me a story but he said that he bought the chest from an older guy ten or so years ago that had inherited it from his grandfather. The grandfather was supposedly a carpenter that worked on ships for a while in Boston harbor and the top of the chest is from a sail that was being replaced. The story didn't sell me but it will be fun to tell the two or three people that I know who are dumb enough to ask me a question about my tools.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

At what point do I seek professional help?

It's too late.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super find Mike, Congrats!!!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

nice score,

I love that old mallet on the chest too!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Super Score Mike! I would love to find an old tool chest like that! I look forward to seeing what all was contained in the box.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah jdubb has that one covered. That's some good stuff in there. Is that a little squirrel tail plane too? Need more pictures to properly document that score.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You suck!


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Here are a few more photos. Sorry, no Squirrel tail, I think what you are seeing is the No. 151 spoke shave. There are a lot of cool things, hopefully I don't overload the thread too much.








There were two saws: one is a Sandvik and at first I thought that the other was just a no name brand but then I saw this. Can you see it?? 10 bonus points to the one who sees it!









Two brace and bits, both are Stanleys. One has a 1902 patent date, the other has plastic handles so its not too old.









Here are the chisels. A few of them are Reliance, a few are Buck Bros, and two show 'Baker Handmade'









This is a pretty unique scraper marked C Atkins. My wife mentioned that it looks like I found Andre the Giant's face razor. This one has made me the most curious. Does anyone have one or know anything about them? Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated.









A couple of mallets, both look like they are handmade.









The last one I'll post is this bad little guy. It's a Mellor No 1 box opener. It looks like it means business.


----------



## Sactomike (Nov 21, 2014)

> I'm not sure if the guy was just telling me a story but he said that he bought the chest from an older guy ten or so years ago that had inherited it from his grandfather. The grandfather was supposedly a carpenter that worked on ships for a while in Boston harbor and the top of the chest is from a sail that was being replaced.
> - MikeUT


The sail cloth top is consistent with shipwrights' tool chests. Either painted or tarred, The story might be true.

But you still suck. $100 barely covers the value of the chest, so all the tools were free.


----------



## adias9684 (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome find Mike! I like the Mellor No 1 box opener. Very unique!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

When the seller accepted the $100 offer, we're you able to hide the fact that you s**t your pants, or did he notice?

It's official, you suck.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, what a deal!
Keep finding deals like this and I'd not bother seeking help.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, you suck big time! $100 is a bargain for a 608, so everything else was free.

Professional help? Doesn't look like you need any, you're doing a great job of finding good deals on vintage hand tools on your own, why would you need someone else.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, it's great to be able to show this stuff off to people that are interested. My wife loves the projects that come from my tools but she definitely doesn't get my get the old hand tools. She tries to act interested but after 30 seconds or so her eyes start to glaze over.

Scrantonmike- I don't have any reason to believe the guy was lying about the story other than the fact that he didn't know what he had or what it was worth. The top looks like a material that could be used for a sail but being from Utah I don't have a lot of exposure to sailing ships. It could be from the Mayflower or an old tent and I wouldn't be the wiser.

Ed- I'm in professional sales so I like to think that I have a decent poker face but when he started at $125… Let's just say I can neither confirm nor deny if I had to change my pants when I got home!

I have sold a few planes to make room for new ones but I think that I won't be selling any part of this set. It is a full set of tools that are around the same age and assembled by a craftsman 100 years ago for his trade. I may be completely off my rocker but I think the complete package could go for 10 times what I paid for it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm thinkin YOU SUCK!

+2 to JayT's comments.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mike, no I was thinking about the small item in the front between the mallet and chisels in your very first picture. Can't help you on that scraper other than it might be from the E.C. Atkins company that was more well known for their saws. That scraper is not in their 1894 catalog, but that's a newer tool anyway.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

> Mike, no I was thinking about the small item in the front between the mallet and chisels in your very first picture. Can t help you on that scraper other than it might be from the E.C. Atkins company that was more well known for their saws. That scraper is not in their 1894 catalog, but that s a newer tool anyway.
> 
> - Tim


That looks like a Wilcro razor blade plane.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

You have no shame flaunting all this in front of us. You are a lucky dog!!! Nothing like that exists out where I live.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

That's a Great Score!

The saw etch looks like a Keen Kutter…there isn't much etch but that's what I say…


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

dying of envy… you can stop now


----------

